# Meet Hallie-Mae (Hollie-May) - Colour suggestions ?



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

So this is hollie, she is 7 weeks old and is a foster from the sspca as they dont have room. 


Do you guys know what colour she is ?


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

No idea, but she is soooo cute! *snuggles*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks like a husky to me since you are in the UK.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

That would make sense. Would it be silver or blue ? 

And what about the black hood?


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Shes sooo pretty. Hehe we have a user on here named hallie-mae dont we? lol.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

we do indeed i need to pm her and say i stole her name. It just fit so well !


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

definitely husky


my understanding is that it would be considered silver & as for the black it will silver more as she matures

I'll PM you my shipping address & I expect her to be sent over straight away 

<SMILE>


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cute and inoccent looking lol  

Hm i am so tempted to get more rats O_O NO Jess ={ 

lol 
Jess x


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

A1Apassion - Not a **** chance im afraid  Shes a licker i looooovveeee lickers lol


Thanks for the colours 

I was thinking like silver berkshire with white blaze and black hood lol


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

What a georgous little girl!!!!


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

she looks like my handsome,


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

look at the UK varieties

it list her as a banded roan/husky


SOMEBODY SMUGGLE ME SOME HUSKIES TO THE US!

I'll introduce you to Micky Mouse


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you guys not get badger ones ? I thought they were very similar.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

that wedge blaze can be found but the husky/roan coloration is not something I have seen & is rare to find

apparently the US roan/husky is prone to MC whereas the UK is not

That's about all I know on the subject.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

YAY Rare pretty ratty with no MC


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

She looks like a husky, also known as roan. Eventually she'll probably fade out to almost completely white.

Regarding husky/roan rats being prone to megacolon in the US - that has more to do with markings than the husky/roan itself. There are several genes, as well as several loci, that control markings on rats. Some of these can be safely combined, such as those on the H-locus can be combined with other H-locus genes (these are your common hooded and berkshire rats). But when you start combining genes on different loci, you end up with problems, such as megacolon. Husky/roan in and of itself is NOT prone to megacolon. But sadly the breeders here in the US started breeding it randomly to different colors and markings, and ended up with the deadly megacolon-prone mix of markings. Now it's considered a "high risk" variety. Very few breeders in the US have true, megacolon-free roans.

Also - In the US "husky" is a widely used term that means almost nothing any more. A "true" husky would be a roan. What is often called husky are certain high white markings. It is those high white markings that may be prone to megacolon.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

thank you for that... the only explanation I have been able to find is on http://www.dreameyce.com/eagleseye/rattery/ratinfo/huskyrats.htm

I have always figured that the MC is a product of poor breeding selections. I know it is not something found in all rats with the specific markings or coat expressions.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, she's a husky, and a gorgeous girl at that! 

I just love blazed ratties. Especially..blazed dumbo ratties.

-steals and runs-


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

jellybeanbeanqueen : I have a german shepherd and ill set it on you if you steal hallie !


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I eat German Shepherds for breakfast... bring it!!

LOL


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL What about a little ferocious terrier?


----------

